# Planning permission for an arena?



## ldlp111 (26 July 2011)

I have been trying to workout how to findout about what permission I need for an arena, I have looked on my local council site but am struggling to find out much  much be blind 

So can anyone help me 
Also ideas on cost of building an arena, we will be doing everything ourselves even collecting stone etc thanks.


----------



## sychnant (26 July 2011)

You will need planning permission. Best thing is to phone the planners and ask their advice. I didn't build one in the end because I ran out of money, so can't give much help with costs, but if you google it I'm sure you will find lots of info. Good luck


----------



## Rob Lakeside (26 July 2011)

Hi
I built my menage first and sort planning permission second.
DONT advise it but it worked?

First talk to the duty planning officer
second you need to know the surface area that you will be covering
eg, 20x 60 =1200mtr
On this basis you will know the cost of planning.

For a new one it can take upto 6 months depending on council.

So your next task is to request a form of preposal, on this you will state what you wish to build and where you wish to build it.are you in a conservation area etc. and you will have to find £150.

When that is confirmed you can them put a full application in with drawings etc.
To save on costs you can do this your self.
PM and i will talk you through it!

Costs 
Planning regs £250-450 if you do this your self
#20x 60 menage =£20-25,000


----------



## hollyandivy123 (27 July 2011)

ok hypothetical question, if you had a large garden would you need planning permission to put down an all weather surface, people gravel and patio gardens without permission so could you get round planning this way?


----------



## Cahill (27 July 2011)

hollyandivy123 said:



			ok hypothetical question, if you had a large garden would you need planning permission to put down an all weather surface, people gravel and patio gardens without permission so could you get round planning this way?
		
Click to expand...



no,because the garden is the `curtilage` of the dwelling house so different rules.


----------



## miller (27 July 2011)

Def PP first - a friend had to remove hers after doing it and paying for a fully waxed surface - permission not granted! 

Have to have PP as it is  'change of use' to the ground

We paid 17500 5 years ago for a fully fenced 20 x 50


----------



## *hic* (27 July 2011)

But be aware that you need to find exactly what is the curtilage of your house. It may not be all the property. We had a bit of a shock to discover that the curtilage of our house is approximately one third of the total plot and the boundary runs through the 1930's structure that has been converted into our woodshed, double garage, workshop and two stables. The woodshed and half the garage are in the curtilage, the rest of it is outside. The other part of the plot is agricultural land and shouldn't be used for garden activities!


----------



## ldlp111 (27 July 2011)

miller said:



			Def PP first - a friend had to remove hers after doing it and paying for a fully waxed surface - permission not granted! 

Have to have PP as it is  'change of use' to the ground

We paid 17500 5 years ago for a fully fenced 20 x 50
		
Click to expand...

Will definetely get planning first. Is that price for someone to do it for you? As only cost we will really have is materials.


----------



## miller (27 July 2011)

Was done for us but at excellent rate - haulage costs are the biggie and they will be much higher now than then - esp if you need smaller bulkers due to access - smaller lorry = more trips!


----------



## JANANI (27 July 2011)

Depends were you live. The majority of the arena's in our area do not have PP. But we have PP with ours due to a neighbour which meant we had to go by the rule book. We got PP before we started building. It cost £8k for a 20 X 40, 13 years ago and hasn't had much work done to it since. Our main cost was materials and a digger driver!

I would check with your local planning office.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 July 2011)

1     Planning first 
2    make sure drains well the area 
3     protected  area for when windy days 
4     you might get  problems with neighbours , if its in view or you will put up lights etc.  
5  access to arena  make sure good access for things like tractor to get to  for when you come to level it .

  If at all possibly  find an area out of sight of the neighbours, it will be met with less opposition, and you stand a better chance when it comes  for asking for lights, if you say  neighbours cant see lights.


 If you have no neighbours who will be in view   then this issue wont come up. 
  Next door here  have a problem as houses back onto the field and the first 3 houses could see lights.

  What they have done is put conifers round the arena  so in time they will be so high  the neighbours wont see the lights and no glare, so no reason to complain.
 When they are tall enough  they will apply for lights again as last time  it was refused.



 If you get permission  you can  get it done more cheaply by organizing  it your self.


1   We had indoor dug out by contractors 
2   contacted company with Sand directly and they  contracted  driver to deliver  
3   got my farmer guy to spread and level it
4   ordered PVC  direct from  company  who they in turn organized a  contractor    to drive it here
5   we got our guy to level it 

  so to sum up our indoor cost  £ 2300 for the sand  
                                              £ 200 to level
                                              £ 500 PVC
                                               £ 150 to level   

                                             + vat

                                         came out  £ 3890 say £ 4000


 we were quoted £ 5000 for the surface and then labour and Vat on top  would have come out closer to £ 6500

 So we saved alot


----------



## be positive (27 July 2011)

They will be very unlikely to give pp for lights so unless they are essential dont even try.
Costs vary and the surface itself is a large part of the total so do your research.Some times the local authority will have opinions on the surface and not allow certain types.


----------



## JANANI (27 July 2011)

Our PP included lights! As the planning service insisted that they didn't glare onto the road, so we used standard street lights. Unfortunatley we are unable to jump but we can school with no issues. The street lamps were second hand and didn't cost too much


----------



## ldlp111 (27 July 2011)

I won't really need lights so no problems there. My Oh's brother does alot of architectural drawing work so i'm hoping he will draw up any plans needed for planning permission. We have alot of equipment at our disposal ie digger, tipping lorry so shouldn't need to worry about haulage costs so much. Just struggling to find prices for stuff ie the non-woven filter fabric you need etc. 

Thanks for all the replies so far


----------



## ldlp111 (27 July 2011)

I won't really need lights so no problems there. My Oh's brother does alot of architectural drawing work so i'm hoping he will draw up any plans needed for planning permission. We have alot of equipment at our disposal ie digger, tipping lorry so shouldn't need to worry about haulage costs so much. Just struggling to find prices for stuff ie the non-woven filter fabric you need etc. 

Thanks for all the replies so far


----------



## ldlp111 (27 July 2011)

No idea why that posted twice


----------



## martlin (27 July 2011)

membrane: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EQUESTRIA...ultDomain_3&hash=item1e64e1ba69#ht_529wt_1139
that's about going rate price wise, but you could shop around


----------



## ldlp111 (27 July 2011)

Thanks for the link, didn't think to look on there


----------



## OWLIE185 (27 July 2011)

You will need planning permission for a manage.
My advice would be to instruct a local surveyer to get you the planning permission as they would be able to have an informal chat with the planning department to determine their precise requirements prior to making the formal planning application.  If you do not require lighting then that makes it very much easier to get planning permission.  The planners will normally put on restrictions such as only for personal use.
As regards costs I have seen numerous home built manages which have broken down within 5 years of being built.  There is a distinct advantage in getting a professional manage builder in to do the job for you as they do last a lot longer and will enhance the value of your property.


----------



## marmalade76 (27 July 2011)

I have heard (can't remember where) that if you have a natural, biodegradeable surface, eg. bark chips, you don't need PP.

I have also heard that it's easier to get PP granted for 'all weather turn-out' than an arena.

Is this true?


----------



## maisieblu (27 July 2011)

Id be interested in any replys concerning "all weather turnout" as i was hoping to spread an old indoor surface of sand and some rubber over a small paddock to use for that purpose {and as a jumping paddock !} Im assuming I will need permission as rubber is involved tho {and non biodegradable] If it had been just sand I wouldve gone ahead and done it, as soil type is very sandy anyway.Anyone got a very large sieve???


----------



## marmalade76 (28 July 2011)

Will bump this up for you then!

Someone I knew locally was advised to apply for 'all weather turn-out' rather than an arena as she would have more chance of getting it granted.


----------



## maisieblu (28 July 2011)

Thanks M...Id ring and ask the council direct but I have a feeling they might want to visit! Id rather avoid giving them the excuse to poke around...not of course that I have anything to hide!!! There is a footpath running alongside so the busybodies will be working overtime should I get it wrong!


----------

